# What type of batting for a hand tied quilt?



## Pam in KY

I'm still working on getting all the squares I need for my 1st quilt, but am thinking ahead toward the batting. It's qn sz using 9" squares - made up of three 3"x9" strips. 

I'll be hand tying this quilt at the corners of the blocks, (should I tie in more places?). 

I have been looking at batting online and have even searched this forum for information, but would like your input regarding my specific project.

I did not pre-wash the fabric, (although there are some blocks that are made with old clothing scraps) and am wondering what the best batting would be for hand tying.

This may be the only quilt I ever make (highly doubtful) and I want it to be a heavy, warm TANK to hand down to future generations.


----------



## Molly Mckee

When you get the batting it should tell you how far apart you can tie the quilt.

I would consider quilting it. If you want it to last as long as possible and be used, it will wear much better if it is quilted. Tying allows the fabric to move a little more and that will cause it to wear a little faster than a quilt you quilt.


----------



## homemaid

I only use cotton batting but I hand quilt everything.


----------



## giraffe_baby

If you want it to be a tie....I wouldn't go with a thick/heavy batting...cuz u have to get that need thru it SEVERAL TIMES each tie....I'd go with a medium bat....


----------



## Maura

I would probably use a polyester high loft, the best you can find (will cost a little more). You will end up with a nice poofy quilt. How difficult it will be to send the needle through will depend in large part on what you are using to tie it with.

I like to use a button on each side of the quilt, in which case you can use quilting thread. If you use yarn, it is going to be tough to get it through the quilt. Make a potholder using the same fabric and the same batting as the quilt. Try out different possibilities.

Take pictures!


----------



## Ruby

You could even use a lightweight blanket inside.


----------



## Pam in KY

Thank you all for your input & ideas!

I was wondering if this wool blanket from Harbor Freight would make a good batting? (80% wool & 20% poly) http://www.harborfreight.com/60-inch-x-80-inch-wool-blanket-92625.html

I'd have to get 2 of them to have enough, but the cost would only be $10 with a 50% off coupon. (I have one of these blankets in the car for emergencies.) Can I use fusing to piece the blanket to the appropriate size or is there a better way?


----------



## Tinker

A wool blanket probably won't wash to well--it would shrink like crazy, and distort the whole quilt. I would use a cotton/poly blend if you are using a blanket, and wash it before you put it in the quilt.


----------



## DW

If you have a Michaels near you...use coupon...I think it's heritage brand and cotton...that is the cheapest way I've found to get Q batts. I only use cotton and this winter I even re-did two that I had tied yrs ago...now they are quilted!!!!


----------



## Calico Katie

Everybody who has tied their quilts has their own technique but here's mine. I use heavy cotton crochet thread and a curved upholstery needle to tie quilts. If you're using 9" blocks and tying at the corners, I would recommend that you also tie in the center of the block and the center of the seam connecting the blocks. That will give you a tie every 4 1/2 inches. No matter what kind of batting you use, a closer tie will keep the layers in place and keep them from shifting. That will lessen the strain on the ties, especially if it's a larger quilt. 

I definitely would not use a wool blanket as a filler. If you want it to be heavy, cotton batting is heavy. The cotton bonded with polyester keeps it from pulling apart and getting lumpy. My preference would be for a light to medium poly batt rather than a heavy, thick one. If it's too thick, it can feel like you're pinned down and can't move under the weight. 

If you haven't tied a quilt before here's a good tutorial with pictures. 
http://thelastpiece.typepad.com/the_last_piece/2011/05/how-to-tie-a-quilt-a-tutorial.html

If you decide you want to quilt it later, it's easy to quilt and remove all the ties. Once you've made one, odds are that you'll want to make another ... and another ... and ... :bowtie:


----------



## Maura

Use your cutting mat under the area you are tying. This way, you have a hard surface that you can't hurt with your needle.


----------



## PETSNEGGS

I can wait to see the finished project. I would consider washing and drying everything before you get it done. Since you said not all the fabric used in the blocks were washed first. I'd be worried about them shrinking and contorting. If they do you can always trim and add a border to them to make the the correct size.


----------



## Maura

The finished product will probably be washed in cold water and tossed into a dryer. Right? As Petsneggs suggested, wash and dry the top. Polyester batting will not shrink, but cotton and wool will.


----------



## Pam in KY

I can't wait until I get paid again so I can buy more materials to finish my quilt top and then the back & batting. Seems every time I turn around I've got a new idea I want to try...thinking about adding a 2" sash between columns only, which will allow me to move some blocks to the length. (I'm short about 30 blocks right now.)

At this point I think I'm going to go with a 80/20 cotton/poly batting. IF my local thrift store had nice blankets, I'd use one of those to save $$, but they're more scarce than hens teeth these days. I'll have to see what is recommend as far as tying space, but think I'll be doing the 4 corners of each block plus the middle of each 3"x9" strip (3) of each block. I also think I would like to use coordinating embroidery(?) thread for each center tie and just use beige or filament for the corners. 

I have 2 BIG wooden quilt hoops that were left in the attic when we moved in years ago, but my eyesight is worse than my hand sewing skills so I supposed they'll just continue to hang on my wall as decor.


----------

